# Samsung LCD monitors and TVs



## vasantmadhav (Sep 16, 2008)

The Samsung LCD monitors are normally given very high ratings by various magazines including Digit.

But, are they reliable? Is Samsung service knowldgeable?

My experience is extremely bad 

Samsung products like LCD monitors and DVD-RW, DVD-ROM are not at all reliable.

While they do provide service during waranty period, you are on your own afterwards. Either their service personnel are trained o be crooks or they just do not have any training in servicing.

I have detailed my experience in my blog.

*we-unite.blogspot.com


----------



## techani (Sep 16, 2008)

Samsung panels are good and reliable coz they produce panels worldwide with other handful of companies. I quite like their picture quality. About their optical drive - yes u r right they are pathetic! As far as the service is concerned all the companies are more or less same. Few a bit better while few are a bit worse!


----------

